# The Entire History of Japan - in a couple of minutes



## Brian G Turner (Mar 21, 2016)

The history of Japan - as you've never seen it told before:


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 22, 2016)

Very cool .


----------



## tinkerdan (May 12, 2016)

I like that portion in the middle about the rich guy being leader and he says 'he's very rich' and then a fuzzy picture of Trump passes by.


----------

